# Under The Dome - S01E02 - 7/1/2013



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I still found it entertaining. I was quite surprised that they showed Barbie killing that guy in this episode. I figured that would have been dragged out for a long time and in the end, it would have been where the guy died but he was trying to help him or something like that.

Smart to buy up the cigarettes. They will be really valuable at some point.

I like the high school kid who's doing the science and math to figure out what they are working with. With the moisture getting through the dome, it seems like they shouldn't have to worry that it is air-tight and they likely won't run out of air.

Still wonder what could possibly be up with all the propane that the politician and minister are trying so hard to keep secret.

Disappointed that Duke the police chief died. I like that actor and thought he was doing a good job playing that character.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> Still wonder what could possibly be up with all the propane that the politician and minister are trying so hard to keep secret.


I thought that they had made it clear that they were manufacturing drugs or did I miss something?

For those that were concerned, they did show that the dome goes down as well, but it does seem silly that the teenagers were the only ones they showed attempting to dig under it.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

still watching

still, I wonder how this show works as a series. If they get out of the dome or destroy the dome or something, is there a show anymore?


yes, I know it's a book and the book has an ending. I really am not participating in these threads because I think it's too hard to dodge and weave through all the book vs. show talk.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I haven't read the book but if Prison Break can have a show after they break out of prison, Under the Dome can too  But I'd imagine it would turn into fighting against who or whatever put dome there. Or maybe more domes start popping up and they'd be trying to help them as well. Just ideas.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> still watching
> 
> still, I wonder how this show works as a series. If they get out of the dome or destroy the dome or something, is there a show anymore?


My understanding is,


Spoiler



it's still a finite series, but they've reworked the book's premise so it will take a number of seasons to tell.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> My understanding is,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Wait, so this isn't a mini-series? I thought it was all going to be wrapped up this summer. I might be out if this is going to go on and on and end up dying with no closure.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I enjoyed the second episode far more than the first. I think I was able to seperate the book from the show more as I already knew going into this episode that things were different. It was just jarring to me in the first episode. 

I noticed that they covered several of the talking points of the last thread with people trying to dig and the smoke from the fire trapped in the dome. 

It seems strange to me that the water mist can get through the dome but sound does not.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

Its OK, and I'll still keep watching it but the one plot line that I think is terrible is the one with crazy Jr and the girl. The problem with this plot line is that IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE DOME! Yeah, crazy Jr claims that the girl changed once the dome went down, but he could have used any excuse to keep her locked up. And yes he thinks Barbie was fooling around with the girl and Barbie is in town because he got trapped under the dome. But again, crazy Jr could have blamed it on any random guy who happened to be in town.

So every time this plot line comes up I start skipping through most of it. But other than that most of the rest is watchable, but certainly not "must-see" TV!!

Gerry


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

After this episode, crazy teen boy scenes get ffwd'd through from now on. Girlfriend needs to find something sharp and stab him with it fifty times the next time he visits her.

I like nerdy teen and his sidekick.

Did Barbie sleep in the nude at reporter woman's house?

Paranoid cop got tedious really fast. Hopefully he disappears from the plot now but he probably won't since there's only one cop left.

Why do tv characters always trash the place when they're looking for something? If it were me, I'd leave everything as close to how I found it. That way nobody'd look to see what was missing. I guess burning the house down works as well.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm not sure I'm in for the long haul on this program; has not caught me yet. I'll give it a couple more weeks.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

The lady who I think runs the diner. She sounds familiar but I can't place her and I could not find her character in IMDb. Does anyone know who she is?

Thanks,
Gerry


----------



## CorgiMom28 (Jan 7, 2007)

Gerryex said:


> The lady who I think runs the diner. She sounds familiar but I can't place her and I could not find her character in IMDb. Does anyone know who she is?
> 
> Thanks,
> Gerry


Wasn't she on that Sabrina Witch show a while back?


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

CorgiMom28 said:


> Wasn't she on that Sabrina Witch show a while back?


Her name is Beth Broderick.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0110803/


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> Disappointed that Duke the police chief died. I like that actor and thought he was doing a good job playing that character.


I guess he's not going to Guam.



ClutchBrake said:


> Wait, so this isn't a mini-series? I thought it was all going to be wrapped up this summer. I might be out if this is going to go on and on and end up dying with no closure.


I thought that I read that one episode = one day under the dome.

So if the show runs a few years, that's only a couple of months "under the dome".
Since they don't have any cute kids as main characters, they don't have the issue of child rapid aging syndrome.


----------



## xuxa (Oct 8, 2001)

The episode took a nose dive on a decent premise. The Jr and girl prisoner story is ridiculous and silly , especially when he goes after Barbie. The news lady is getting annoying. The only story line of any interest is the teenager and him trying to figure out the dome etc. 

The fact they could write messages to the people outside the dome folks is lost. As far as the OTD folks not speaking to them is a silly contrivance to help the plot or my bet is the people OTD can't see inside. If that is the case what a coincidence the police officer and the fireman fiance had in the pilot when their hands met.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

DancnDude said:


> I haven't read the book but if Prison Break can have a show after they break out of prison, Under the Dome can too


there are a lot of times i haven't read the book before watching the series/movie, but i never quite understood why folks continue to compare them - they're such different mediums and approaches to storytelling, why would anyone expect the two to be similar?



markp99 said:


> I'm not sure I'm in for the long haul on this program; has not caught me yet. I'll give it a couple more weeks.


same here, i'm still on the fence, hope it picks up soon.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

xuxa said:


> The fact they could write messages to the people outside the dome folks is lost. As far as the OTD folks not speaking to them is a silly contrivance to help the plot or my bet is the people OTD can't see inside. If that is the case what a coincidence the police officer and the fireman fiance had in the pilot when their hands met.


Could be, maybe it became more opaque after it slammed down? Otherwise vehicles OTD would have seen it and not run into it.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

The only ones to ignore them from OTD have been military (in appearance), right?

The firetruck saw them. The semi obviously saw nothing. Cows, eh? Who knows what they're thinking.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

xuxa said:


> The episode took a nose dive on a decent premise. The Jr and girl prisoner story is ridiculous and silly , especially when he goes after Barbie. The news lady is getting annoying. The only story line of any interest is the teenager and him trying to figure out the dome etc.


The dumbest part is the girl. Nutso boy tells her he is holding her until she acts like his girlfriend again and she immediately tells him she never loved him and will never be his girlfriend. Jeez. Just act nice and get the hell out, dummy.



xuxa said:


> The fact they could write messages to the people outside the dome folks is lost. As far as the OTD folks not speaking to them is a silly contrivance to help the plot or my bet is the people OTD can't see inside. If that is the case what a coincidence the police officer and the fireman fiance had in the pilot when their hands met.


"We" have seen through the dome, so I doubt it. Plus, didn't they react to the exploding pacemaker?

There are several things in this that drive me crazy:

- Based upon on non-mishap, not-Lupo "knows" that non-battery devices are safe? Yet they start treating the dome like it blows up everything, including farm equipment? Guys, there have been several devices near the dome. Cell phones, walkie-talkies, cars. None of them blew up.

- The idiot town people are squandering resources left and right. Full power for the bar. Driving cars just to drive cars. The whole dome is about 10 miles wide and yet they are driving everywhere. And the radio station is playing music 24/7? Just burn up all that gas. In *any* emergency in the real world, people conserve.

- Sun light and water get through the dome but nothing else? Almost. The radio engineer stuff is quite nonsense.

- Digging has been dismissed even though no one has gone to any depth at all.

This show is poorly constructed, poorly acted and not thought out at all. But it is fun to watch for some reason. Maybe because it is bad.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> The dumbest part is the girl. Nutso boy tells her he is holding her until she acts like his girlfriend again and she immediately tells him she never loved him and will never be his girlfriend. Jeez. Just act nice and get the hell out, dummy.


To be fair, his message wasn't that coherent...he also made it clear that he knew she wasn't going "back to normal" until the Dome was gone.

I'm impressed that a chain that thick can be wrapped so finely around her ankle that she can't slide out. She must have REALLY big feet!


----------



## xuxa (Oct 8, 2001)

andyw715 said:


> Could be, maybe it became more opaque after it slammed down? Otherwise vehicles OTD would have seen it and not run into it.


True, just trying to give the writers an excuse for having the OTD people not treating the dome people like they don't exist.

Plus I need to find a generator that is as quiet as the one the turned on at the bar, that was awesome.

On second thought, the only OTD vehicle we saw hit it was the truck and the driver might have not been paying attention ( don't text and drive!) and not expect a wall in the middle of the road and hit it. The firefighters while appearing to react to the police officer in the road might have just been reacting to a a wall blocking the road and stopping.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Azlen said:


> I thought that they had made it clear that they were manufacturing drugs or did I miss something?
> 
> For those that were concerned, they did show that the dome goes down as well, but it does seem silly that the teenagers were the only ones they showed attempting to dig under it.


The Dome "does not come down".

It appears simultaneously, EVERYWHERE. It's the only thing that makes logical sense.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Hercules67 said:


> The Dome "does not come down".
> 
> It appears simultaneously, EVERYWHERE. It's the only thing that makes logical sense.


What I meant by it going down is that it is underground as well. You can't dig underneath it. So it's probably more like a sphere than it is a dome.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Gerryex said:


> Its OK, and I'll still keep watching it but the one plot line that I think is terrible is the one with crazy Jr and the girl. The problem with this plot line is that IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE DOME! Yeah, crazy Jr claims that the girl changed once the dome went down, but he could have used any excuse to keep her locked up. And yes he thinks Barbie was fooling around with the girl and Barbie is in town because he got trapped under the dome. But again, crazy Jr could have blamed it on any random guy who happened to be in town.
> 
> So every time this plot line comes up I start skipping through most of it. But other than that most of the rest is watchable, but certainly not "must-see" TV!!
> 
> Gerry


I thought the story wasn't about the Dome or how it got there? But that it is about the interactions of the people trapped inside the Dome?

Anyway I enjoyed the second epsiode. Although I would have preferred that they not have killed off the Lawn Mower Man.

It seems like this show is getting good ratings. I see it had a 2.9 rating yesterday with 11.8 million viewers. Easily the top show of the night. And the first epsiode was the top show the previous week.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

CorgiMom28 said:


> Wasn't she on that Sabrina Witch show a while back?





Azlen said:


> Her name is Beth Broderick.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0110803/


Ah yes! That's who she is. She played one of Sabrina's Aunts. I knew I remembered her voice but she looks a little different.

The IMDb is not very consistent. Her character does not show up at all in the full cast list yet on the link above for the actress it does show her character on the Dome!

Gerry


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> The dumbest part is the girl. Nutso boy tells her he is holding her until she acts like his girlfriend again and she immediately tells him she never loved him and will never be his girlfriend. Jeez. Just act nice and get the hell out, dummy.


I thought exactly the same thing!



aaronwt said:


> I thought the story wasn't about the Dome or how it got there? But that it is about the interactions of the people trapped inside the Dome?


Agreed. But the interactions of the people would have depended on the Dome and all the problems it will cause. In the case of crazy Jr and the girl there is nothing specific to the dome that's needed for that interaction to happen. They could easily eliminate that plot line and it would have no effect on the show!

Gerry


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Gerryex said:


> I thought exactly the same thing!
> 
> Agreed. But the interactions of the people would have depended on the Dome and all the problems it will cause. In the case of crazy Jr and the girl there is nothing specific to the dome that's needed for that interaction to happen. They could easily eliminate that plot line and it would have no effect on the show!
> 
> Gerry


Jr would have commited suicide if the Dome hadn't occured. He was just getting ready to kill himself when the Dome appeared and he changed his mind..


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Azlen said:


> What I meant by it going down is that it is underground as well. You can't dig underneath it. So it's probably more like a sphere than it is a dome.


On that we agree. It's just that the part that they do see above them, makes them think it's a DOME.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

will they have story lines originating outside the dome? I.e. will we get introduced to military, government, or scientists investigating and trying to figure out what it is?


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I was pretty underwhelmed by this ep. I liked the premiere, but this one was meh. 

Oh well, I'll probably keep watching. Not like there is anything else on.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I could not help but laugh at the silly bucket brigade. Tossing water into the doorway of the house. And only the doorway. Went about two feet inside. Like that's gonna do something.


"Hank" is catching on to Barbie a lot more quickly than he did to Heisenberg


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

TonyD79 said:


> The dumbest part is the girl. Nutso boy tells her he is holding her until she acts like his girlfriend again and she immediately tells him she never loved him and will never be his girlfriend. Jeez. Just act nice and get the hell out, dummy.


No longer sympathetic towards her.

The new self-appointed (?) sheriff is a bad-azz. :up:


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Hercules67 said:


> The Dome "does not come down".
> 
> It appears simultaneously, EVERYWHERE. It's the only thing that makes logical sense.


Why. I can think of logical reasons for either option.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> This show is poorly constructed, poorly acted and not thought out at all. But it is fun to watch for some reason. Maybe because it is bad.


Sounds like Revolution.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

I may have been spoiled by the book but I thought episode 2 was a disappointment compared to number 1. It's good vs evil and in this version the good aren't as good as they are in the book and the evil are *far* less evil (so far). That gave you a strong rooting interest in the book but I'm not getting it as much in the series. I'm also noticing that, unlike the book, they are avoiding angering the religious right. Can't lose those ratings. 

I also agree the acting isn't the best.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> "Hank" is catching on to Barbie a lot more quickly than he did to Heisenberg


Not good with remembering names. Who is "Hank" and who is Heisenberg.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

These people are not behaving like real people would. If a major snowstorm is predicted people run to supermarkets to stock up on the basics. Knowing that nothing is going to be delivered from the outside, the stores should already be empty of bread, eggs, milk and cereal.
After hurricane Sandy, power was lost for weeks in some places and finding a gas station with power was difficult resulting in lines that stretched for blocks at the few stations that were open. You drove as little as possible. Here there are no gas lines (are any stations open?) If there are no gas stations open people should do more biking than driving.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

The girl trapped in the bomb shelter. How long will it be before someone reports her missing?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jamesbobo said:


> Not good with remembering names. Who is "Hank" and who is Heisenberg.


"Hank" is the mayor. He plays a DEA agent (Hank) in Breaking Bad, and Heisenberg is his white whale.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

jsmeeker said:


> I could not help but laugh at the silly bucket brigade. Tossing water into the doorway of the house. And only the doorway. Went about two feet inside. Like that's gonna do something.
> 
> "Hank" is catching on to Barbie a lot more quickly than he did to Heisenberg


"Grab your hoses!"


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

rahnbo said:


> "Grab your hoses!"


Don't get me started on that one.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

jamesbobo said:


> The girl trapped in the bomb shelter. How long will it be before someone reports her missing?


Her little brother is the kid that was trying to map out the perimeter. Their parent(s) went to some other town for something or other before the dome appeared.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

xuxa said:


> The fact they could write messages to the people outside the dome folks is lost.


Who's outside the dome to write messages to? I'm assuming that the military isn't letting anybody - family, news media, etc., near it.
All we've been shown are armed guards. And a couple scientists (or were they military, too?) squirting it with a hose. And they pointed out this episode that the guards are ignoring them.



> As far as the OTD folks not speaking to them is a silly contrivance to help the plot or my bet is the people OTD can't see inside.


I thought the scene with the water hose was weird... the kid didn't bother to show the guys on the outside his wet hand, and the guys on the outside took no notice of the the kid holding up his hand to feel the water.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

DancnDude said:


> Still wonder what could possibly be up with all the propane that the politician and minister are trying so hard to keep secret.





Azlen said:


> I thought that they had made it clear that they were manufacturing drugs or did I miss something?


Yes. Big Jim throws the reverend up against the wall and says "You're high as a kite. You're using our product."



> For those that were concerned, they did show that the dome goes down as well,


I don't know why people are debating the fact that the dome comes down from above. If it just appeared or came up from the ground, it wouldn't have been first visible above the cows and there wouldn't have been a big thud as it hit the ground and threw up a cloud of dust. If that's not enough the metal roof of the barn that was sliced wouldn't be bent down toward the dome on each side.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Jeeters said:


> Her little brother is the kid that was trying to map out the perimeter. Their parent(s) went to some other town for something or other before the dome appeared.


I thought he was asking how long it would be before someone reports her missing? not about who her relatives are.

I'd say that considering that she works at the diner and at the hospital, someone would notice her absence real soon, but Junior could make something up to explain where she is.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

DancnDude said:


> I still found it entertaining. I was quite surprised that they showed Barbie killing that guy in this episode. I figured that would have been dragged out for a long time and in the end, it would have been where the guy died but he was trying to help him or something like that.


I wouldn't expect that when Barbie Had a phone conversation before he ran off the road where he sounded mad and said something about the buyer showed up and tried hard to renegotiate the deal.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> "Hank" is the mayor.


I thought he was just a city/town council member. I seem to recall hearing him refer to himself as one. Though I suppose, he could be both and I just missed that he is also the mayor.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> I thought he was just a city/town council member. I seem to recall hearing him refer to himself as one. Though I suppose, he could be both and I just missed that he is also the mayor.


He is a council member but with every other elected official out of town, I'm guessing he's the acting mayor.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

jsmeeker said:


> I thought he was just a city/town council member. I seem to recall hearing him refer to himself as one. Though I suppose, he could be both and I just missed that he is also the mayor.


He said in E1 that he's running for mayor and was even doing a little campaigning and in E2 that he is the only council member left.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

ClutchBrake said:


> Wait, so this isn't a mini-series? I thought it was all going to be wrapped up this summer. I might be out if this is going to go on and on and end up dying with no closure.


CBS has been very coy about not saying it's a mini-series, and even the creator/showrunners have said


Spoiler



they have a potential way to keep the show going after 1 season


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> The dumbest part is the girl. Nutso boy tells her he is holding her until she acts like his girlfriend again and she immediately tells him she never loved him and will never be his girlfriend. Jeez. Just act nice and get the hell out, dummy.


I considered (but dismissed) the possibility that we were seeing that moment from his warped POV; in other words, that she wasn't really egging him on like that, he was just perceiving that she was. But I don't think this show is quite that creative. It's more a what-you-see-is-what-you-get.



jsmeeker said:


> [Re: Breaking Bad]





Spoiler



Im not the spoiler police, but if I was catching up on Breaking Bad and read your comment, I'd not be too happy - it implies that Hank has in fact caught on to Heisenberg, which is a BB spoiler in a non-BB thread.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Anybody else roll their eyes when Barbie told hot redhead that he found his dog tags right where he left them on the bathroom mirror (or wherever he said). He had the whole town and the woods to choose from but that brainiac picked the one place she would have noticed.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> Anybody else roll their eyes


I think I sprained my eyes from rolling them so much. Fun show, but the stupid abounds.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

I was disappointed that the show's effect team had a perfect chance to wow us with the appearance of smoke trapped in the dome (house fire) and they didn't show it. The OTD folks spraying water on the dome made no sense as without the kid touching that spot from the inside they'd have no way of knowing if it worked or not. 

PS - you use propane to make Meth. They must have been mass producing and selling it to get money for the town.


----------



## purwater (Aug 25, 2005)

I wish someone would tell them that having that generator inside the back room of the bar/restaurant is probably not a great idea for their long term health.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

It's a good thing for Joe (the smart kid) that the liquid being sprayed on the dome by the guys in protective suits was water. He could easily have wound up with a palm of hydrochloric acid or something if they were trying corrosive agents on the dome.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Agree that it was a stupid move for Barbie to say dog tags were on mirror. Of course she would have seen them, had they been there. I guess they are setting him up for when somebody starts figuring him out.

Also agree that the Junior plot with the girl locked up is pretty bad but I see it as a way to have a nemesis for Barbie and that's about it.

I did not realize that the propane thing was about manufacturing drugs. I'm still trying to figure this out (NOT having read the book) and figured it was just about them knowing something about the dome ahead of time and just bogarting a bunch of fuel.

I also didn't even realize that the people on the outside couldn't see in. That makes some stuff make more sense now. d'oh! I re-watched E01 last night before watching E02 and that helped some (lot of stuff going on!). I found that I really missed some stuff (or forgot it) from having watched E01 last week.

Knowing, going in, that the guy who plays Barbie is the same guy who plays the older brother on Bates Motel, I'm surprised that he really looks different. I'm having to work at not trying to 'see' him as the Bates Motel guy.


----------



## Timbeau (May 31, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Anybody else roll their eyes when Barbie told hot redhead that he found his dog tags right where he left them on the bathroom mirror (or wherever he said). He had the whole town and the woods to choose from but that brainiac picked the one place she would have noticed.


Intentionally using stupidity to create drama like this drives me nuts. It is one of the main reasons I stop watching borderline interesting shows. I watched this entire episode without using the FF, but I'm not sure I can watch another entire episode. Rachelle Lefevre is hot though...


----------



## Sromkie (Aug 15, 2002)

sharkster said:


> I also didn't even realize that the people on the outside couldn't see in. That makes some stuff make more sense now. d'oh! I re-watched E01 last night before watching E02 and that helped some (lot of stuff going on!). I found that I really missed some stuff (or forgot it) from having watched E01 last week.


As viewers, we have seen into the dome from outside. There's no reason to believe that the military and others can't see inside as well. It's much more likely that they are under orders to not interact. In episode one, we even 
saw people trying to talk to each other through the dome (before the military arrived)


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

sharkster said:


> Knowing, going in, that the guy who plays Barbie is the same guy who plays the older brother on Bates Motel, I'm surprised that he really looks different. I'm having to work at not trying to 'see' him as the Bates Motel guy.


He looks really different because he didn't play the older brother on Bates Motel; he played Deputy Zack Shelby.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

sharkster said:


> I also didn't even realize that the people on the outside couldn't see in.


They can see in. Didn't barbie hold up a sign to somebody when it first appeared? Something along the lines of "Call the FAA" and the guy on the other side nodded?

I also thought the female deputy and the husband saw each other.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Maui said:


> They can see in. Didn't barbie hold up a sign to somebody when it first appeared? Something along the lines of "Call the FAA" and the guy on the other side nodded?
> 
> I also thought the female deputy and the husband saw each other.


Of course they can see into the dome - it's clear. 
Earlier in the thread, in post #15, xuxa had a bad theory and it seems others have gone with it.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Jeeters said:


> Her little brother is the kid that was trying to map out the perimeter. Their parent(s) went to some other town for something or other before the dome appeared.


Right, and it's not like she's been missing for multiple days. At most she's 24 hours missing, and her brother has been preoccupied (as has everyone else) with the dome.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

danterner said:


> He looks really different because he didn't play the older brother on Bates Motel; he played Deputy Zack Shelby.


Yeah, I recognized him right away. What's kind of interesting is that the Barbie character is almost like a more mature version of the older brother on Bates Motel. Similar style, look, and attitude.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Right, and it's not like she's been missing for multiple days. At most she's 24 hours missing, and her brother has been preoccupied (as has everyone else) with the dome.


I'd need a memory refresh. Did anyone other than Jr see her inside the dome after it came down? I'm sure they are assuming people they are not seeing are outside.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> I'd need a memory refresh. Did anyone other than Jr see her inside the dome after it came down? I'm sure they are assuming people they are not seeing are outside.


Yes. If my memory is correct she met up with her brother at the house. That was when we learned their mom was outside the dome.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Yes, she and her brother quickly ran into each other at their house after the dome came down. Plus she shared a smoke with Barbie outside the hospital, and presumably other people saw her while she was volunteering there.

But the main thing is she's only been "missing" overnight at this point. Each ep is roughly a day (more or less), and the first ep covered a short period of the day before the dome came down, so there's only been one night since the dome went down. Her brother is preoccupied with his own investigation into the dome, Barbie doesn't even know her, and it would normally take an employer a couple of days before they would get concerned.


----------



## xuxa (Oct 8, 2001)

scandia101 said:


> Of course they can see into the dome - it's clear.
> Earlier in the thread, in post #15, xuxa had a bad theory and it seems others have gone with it.


Not so much a bad theory, just an example of how poor the writing and this adaptation is done


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

xuxa said:


> Not so much a bad theory, just an example of how poor the writing and this adaptation is done


I disagree, your leap to "they can't see in to it" came from way out in left field and went against what we'd seen in episode 1, it's not their fault you made that leap.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

RULES OF THE DOME:

(this is semi-spoilery) so click on the Link at your own peril:

Stephen King's Letter to Fans and Rules of the Dome

:up:


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

The whole thing about the guys outside ignoring the people inside makes no sense at all to me.

Suppose the guys on the outside are normal people with good intentions who have no idea what happened or why. Presumably they could hold up notes/an iPad and exchange vital information. Wouldn't they have a ton of questions? For starters, how many people are in there? Are you feeling OK? Is anything else weird going on in there? Is anyone sick or injured and needs to talk to a doctor? If they are trying to figure out what the dome is/how it works, wouldn't input from the people inside be useful? Like they could say "we are going to spray the outside with water; please tell us if it comes through to you" and they would gain a lot more information about their experiment. 

Even if the guys on the outside are bad guys, you'd think they'd want some information on what is happening inside. And if they are somehow responsible for the dome, you'd think they'd want information about how the experiment is working from the inside. 

I just don't see any reason they would just completely ignore the people inside. (Maybe it makes sense in the book or in spoilers, but I haven't read any of that and am just going on what's in the show.)


----------



## Sromkie (Aug 15, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> <sinp>...and it would normally take an employer a couple of days before they would get concerned.


And, of course, in this situation, it's likely that her employer wouldn't necessarily be concerned. It's probable that a lot of people would stop showing up for work in a situation like thisespecially someone so young.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

Ruth said:


> The whole thing about the guys outside ignoring the people inside makes no sense at all to me.
> . . .


Yes, I agree 100%!!!

Gerry


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Barbie made a comment that they were serious military guys who had probably been ordered to ignore the people inside, and they would follow those orders to the letter. Sort of like the guards at Buckingham Palace who are not allowed to talk to anyone. I assume after they've done some initial testing they will come to the wall and hold up signs and communicate. It hasn't been very long yet. They are probably wondering if some crazy bad guy inside is running some kind of a dangerous experiment or something, just like the girl thought the people outside had created the dome.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bear in mind that it's only been a day, and we've seen very little of what the people inside and outside the dome have been up to. They probably just haven't shown endless scenes of people inside jumping up and down waving their arms, and soldiers on the outside being ordered to ignore them. But last week we did see a few attempts at contact.

As with the complaints in last week's thread that in the first hours of the dome being up we didn't see anybody digging & now in the second ep we see people digging, I suspect we'll see more attempts at interaction, probably quite soon. I also suspect at some point we'll start seeing things from the outside perspective as well, and then we'll get more information about what they've been up to.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Azlen said:


> For those that were concerned, they did show that the dome goes down as well, but it does seem silly that the teenagers were the only ones they showed attempting to dig under it.


Near the beginning there was what looked like a work crew doing digging.



DreadPirateRob said:


> I was pretty underwhelmed by this ep. I liked the premiere, but this one was meh.
> 
> Oh well, I'll probably keep watching. Not like there is anything else on.


I agree with all this. Ep2 was a big step down from the pilot. But I checked my TiVo To Do list last night and between then and Saturday night there are only two shows (plus news) being recorded... so this one stays.



DreadPirateRob said:


> Yes, she and her brother quickly ran into each other at their house after the dome came down. Plus she shared a smoke with Barbie outside the hospital, and presumably other people saw her while she was volunteering there.
> 
> But the main thing is she's only been "missing" overnight at this point. Each ep is roughly a day (more or less), and the first ep covered a short period of the day before the dome came down, so there's only been one night since the dome went down. Her brother is preoccupied with his own investigation into the dome,


Not only that, but he passed out the night before at the dome and woke up on the porch of some other house at the beginning of this episode, helped there by his friend, so it's likely he's not even been home, except maybe to change before taking off to do some trig, and he has no idea his sister never came home the night before.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Gerryex said:


> Its OK, and I'll still keep watching it but the one plot line that I think is terrible is the one with crazy Jr and the girl. The problem with this plot line is that IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE DOME!


That's the point. I agree the character is annoying, but in a disaster/situation like this, not everything is going to relate directly to the crisis at hand. For many people, they'll still have the same problems/thoughts/etc that they had before the crisis (i.e. Dome) or that they would have had regardless. People might even have affairs inside the Dome that have nothing to do with the Dome itself, but there still may be consequences and it may effect others.



cheesesteak said:


> Anybody else roll their eyes when Barbie told hot redhead that he found his dog tags right where he left them on the bathroom mirror (or wherever he said). He had the whole town and the woods to choose from but that brainiac picked the one place she would have noticed.


Well, clearly that choice was made so that the audience would know that the redhead was on to him (knows he's lying, but not sure why). If he would have just said "I found them in the woods", she'd be oblivious and as an audience, the writers felt it was important that we know she knows something. Happens all the time in TV and Movies.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Yes, she and her brother quickly ran into each other at their house after the dome came down.





madscientist said:


> Not only that, but he passed out the night before at the dome and woke up on the porch of some other house at the beginning of this episode, helped there by his friend, so it's likely he's not even been home, except maybe to change before taking off to do some trig, and he has no idea his sister never came home the night before.


Angie does not live with her brother and parents. When they met up and Joe asked her about the parents, she said "You're the one that lives here." and when Junior kidnapped her, she was probably at her place because it definitely wasn't the same place where she had talked to Joe.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Bear in mind that it's only been a day, and we've seen very little of what the people inside and outside the dome have been up to. They probably just haven't shown endless scenes of people inside jumping up and down waving their arms, and soldiers on the outside being ordered to ignore them. But last week we did see a few attempts at contact.
> 
> As with the complaints in last week's thread that in the first hours of the dome being up we didn't see anybody digging & now in the second ep we see people digging, I suspect we'll see more attempts at interaction, probably quite soon. I also suspect at some point we'll start seeing things from the outside perspective as well, and then we'll get more information about what they've been up to.


So, you're saying that we shouldn't know every single thing yet. You're honestly suggesting that they let the story unfold over a period of episodes?

Crazy talk!!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

SoBelle0 said:


> So, you're saying that we shouldn't know every single thing yet. You're honestly suggesting that they let the story unfold over a period of episodes?
> 
> Crazy talk!!


I'm sorry, sometimes I just don't know what I'm saying. It's embarrassing.

I'll go take my meds now...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

SoBelle0 said:


> So, you're saying that we shouldn't know every single thing yet. You're honestly suggesting that they let the story unfold over a period of episodes?
> 
> Crazy talk!!


We wouldn't know everything but we are living an hour at a time and have more questions, ideas than the people who are in this do in the equivalent day.

Why would it take two (going on three) days for anyone to figure out how big the thing is and why would it be some kid doing it? Why assume it is enclosed? Why not see if it ends somewhere? Just accept that it is a complete dome and not a partial shield? Why?

The people in that town are fools. Normal people try to figure out the extent of the "damage" from day one.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I'm kinda surprised they killed off the high sheriff already. He was one of the few "names" in the cast.

If they keep dropping citizens at this rate, by the time the series ends, the whole town will be dead.

I haven't read the book, but I'm guessing the dome is supplied by aliens and not Satan or North Korea.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

The soldiers and scientists outside ignoring the people inside it just truly confusing. It's not like the soldiers appear to be doing/guarding anything. At the end of E1 when Duke's battery exploded no one outside seemed to notice that 2 of the 4 cops in town were even there and that one dropped dead. They showed boot literally running in circles and back and forth the screen but never looking in.

The soldiers that the redhead was trying to get to look at her were not looking at anything really, just chilling and talking to each other. Where the heck did all the journalists from Day 0 go? There does not appear to be soldiers everywhere along the 31.4ish mile circumference and there is not a single reporter trying to communicate with someone inside the dome? 

Why would Barbie take dead husband's empty gun? I guess so redhead can say "Hey, that sure looks a lot like the heater my husband carried when he played illegal high stakes poker". 

Barbie's dog tag look deformed like perhaps it had deflected a bullet at some point and IIRC it also appeared he only had one. As someone that wore ID tags you'd notice they were got pretty quickly and it wouldn't take looking at your chest.

It appeared that the Rev was TRYING to set the place on fire while at the same time acting like he was totally surprised that tossing his burning evidence into a trash can and kicking at the drapes would result in Duke's apparently gas soaked home going up in flames.

Speaking of Duke, I am bummed he is dead (but sometimes they come back).

I do have to say that the radio station DJ and engineer have to be the least helpful characters in the show. They have the ONLY way to communicate with pretty much the entire town but keep spinning tunes and not telling anyone what they know. Engineer girl busts out her DirecTV LNB and when she's bored fiddles with the dials and tries to catch some outside news. If that was the only way to get an idea of what is going on she should be doing it non stop, like it's her job. 

I would also expect them to try to use the radio station to see if the outside world can hear them or any other radio band they can get their hands on a transmitter for. Why would they just assume the signals only go in?

Hothead rogue cop was so over the top that I kind of wish that he had been hit in the unlikely ricochet instead of Nice Guy Cop. I guess the hothead will end up in the pokey and leave only the lady cop. If I were hothead cop I would be pretty concerned as they seem to off one law keeper an episode. 

As others have mentioned, no power rationing and apparently no rationing of any kind. I kind of get that it is only Day 1, but even I don't turn on every single light and powered device and leave them on when I am on a generator. 

I know it sounds like I hate the show, but I actually do enjoy it I just have a hard time with the way the characters are working. They all seem pretty damned calm about being inside a dome and don't seem to be acting like they are really itching to get out or prepare to be in for any duration.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

The soldiers and scientists outside the dome ignoring the people inside the dome is pretty stupid. Since nobody knows anything about the dome, even silly questions like "How's the weather in there?" adds to the knowledge base. I'm willing to accepts a huge, clear dome suddenly dropping around a town but they don't have to be idiots about it.


----------



## Sromkie (Aug 15, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Why would it take two (going on three) days for anyone to figure out how big the thing is and why would it be some kid doing it?


Just because we didn't see anyone else trying to figure out the size of the "dome" doesn't mean that no one else was working on it or hadn't already done it. We're just watching a small group of individuals from an entire town of people. The stories of those we are watching were deemed important or interesting by the writers, but that doesn't mean no one else exists or that everyone not on screen is just on pause until the camera is on them.

Yes, you'd think that multiple people would have been trying to determine how big it is, and it's likely that there were. As for why they haven't shared the information with anyone we see on camerawho knows? It does seem silly considering a town councilman, a religious leader, and the police are all characters we are observing. One would think that anyone with information would be running straight to one of them and we'd hear about it, but then look at the radio people... they had information and an EASY way to share it, but they didn't.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Sromkie said:


> Just because we didn't see anyone else trying to figure out the size of the "dome" doesn't mean that no one else was working on it or hadn't already done it. We're just watching a small group of individuals from an entire town of people. The stories of those we are watching were deemed important or interesting by the writers, but that doesn't mean no one else exists or that everyone not on screen is just on pause until the camera is on them.
> 
> Yes, you'd think that multiple people would have been trying to determine how big it is, and it's likely that there were. As for why they haven't shared the information with anyone we see on camerawho knows? It does seem silly considering a town councilman, a religious leader, and the police are all characters we are observing. One would think that anyone with information would be running straight to one of them and we'd hear about it, but then look at the radio people... they had information and an EASY way to share it, but they didn't.


An entire town? This is a very, very small town and we are watching the leaders.

Don't try to rationalize the stupidity. The only explanation would be that the dome is releasing a gas that is impairing everyone dumb.

I find the show entertaining but it is bad science fiction. It is bad fiction. It is bad psychology. Other than a diversion for an hour a week, it is nothing. It is not the Twilight Zone. It is not a human study as no one acts as humans do. It is just bad. But as I sad before, fun to watch.

Then in to pick apart for its stupidity. Heck, at least it beats the Kardashians.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

RGM1138 said:


> If they keep dropping citizens at this rate, by the time the series ends, the whole town will be dead.


Like this would be a bad thing? The phrase "cleaning the gene pool" comes to mind.



TonyD79 said:


> Don't try to rationalize the stupidity. The only explanation would be that the dome is releasing a gas that is impairing everyone dumb.


Spoilers!



TonyD79 said:


> I find the show entertaining but it is bad science fiction. It is bad fiction. It is bad psychology. Other than a diversion for an hour a week, it is nothing. It is not the Twilight Zone. It is not a human study as no one acts as humans do. It is just bad. But as I sad before, fun to watch.


QFT. If it was fall, with 30 shows a week recording, the SP wouldn't have survived the 2nd ep. But with my TiVo ready to file unemployment for lack of work, I'll keep watching.

I still have standards however. Crossing Lines was whacked after eps 2.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

LlamaLarry said:


> The soldiers and scientists outside ignoring the people inside it just truly confusing.


Just as many are bewildered by the lack of communication from the outside world, I don't see any problem with it. The military isn't exactly known for being all about full disclosure.



> TWhere the heck did all the journalists from Day 0 go? There does not appear to be soldiers everywhere along the 31.4ish mile circumference and there is not a single reporter trying to communicate with someone inside the dome?


Do you really expect the military/govt. to allow every Tom, Dick, and Harry access to this dome of unknown origin and purpose?



> Why would Barbie take dead husband's empty gun? I guess so redhead can say "Hey, that sure looks a lot like the heater my husband carried when he played illegal high stakes poker".


Why would he leave it there? It was a crime scene and that gun could place the missing victim at the scene.



> It appeared that the Rev was TRYING to set the place on fire while at the same time acting like he was totally surprised that tossing his burning evidence into a trash can and kicking at the drapes would result in Duke's apparently gas soaked home going up in flames.


I was initially confused as to why he'd kick the trash can toward the curtains, then realized that it was just a very poorly acted accidental kick. Then I had to roll my eyes back and sigh as everything went up in flames so unrealistically.



> I do have to say that the radio station DJ and engineer have to be the least helpful characters in the show. They have the ONLY way to communicate with pretty much the entire town but keep spinning tunes and not telling anyone what they know.


What good would it do to tell everyone anything at all? It's not as if they are getting tips on how to survive when a dome drops on your town. Things they have heard could just cause widespread panic. If it were me, I may just hoard the information I was getting.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

TonyD79 said:


> Why would it take two (going on three) days for anyone to figure out how big the thing is and why would it be some kid doing it? .


If you've ever read any Stephen King, you know that the smartest most together person in town is always a boy about that age. 



LlamaLarry said:


> Speaking of Duke, I am bummed he is dead (but sometimes they come back).


I like this. Maybe they will discover that anyone who dies under the dome comes back to life. Hopefully not as a zombie.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

TonyD79 said:


> Why would it take two (going on three) days for anyone to figure out how big the thing is and why would it be some kid doing it? Why assume it is enclosed? Why not see if it ends somewhere? Just accept that it is a complete dome and not a partial shield? Why?
> 
> The people in that town are fools. Normal people try to figure out the extent of the "damage" from day one.


I would assume that people from the various parts of town are saying where the dome wall is and the locals would be able to get a good idea of the size from that. Any actual measurements are not necessary or even useful. If it's not furthering the story,why waste time on it? The 20 seconds they spent showing Joe figure out the diameter was wasted time.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> The soldiers and scientists outside the dome ignoring the people inside the dome is pretty stupid. Since nobody knows anything about the dome, even silly questions like "How's the weather in there?" adds to the knowledge base. I'm willing to accepts a huge, clear dome suddenly dropping around a town but they don't have to be idiots about it.


Well, we don't know what they're up to. Again, I suspect that sooner rather than later we'll have some scenes outside the Dome that will shed some light on their behavior.

At first, it was regular people out there who _were _acting normally (e.g., the firemen). Since then it's been the soldiers, and who knows who they are and what their orders are.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> I would assume that people from the various parts of town are saying where the dome wall is and the locals would be able to get a good idea of the size from that. Any actual measurements are not necessary or even useful. If it's not furthering the story,why waste time on it? The 20 seconds they spent showing Joe figure out the diameter was wasted time.


Yeah. Cause a single sentence that said "we've been around the whole thing and there is no gap" would take so much time. Meanwhile, the presenters are telling us that the townsfolk are IDIOTS.

That viewers are talking about it shows that it is necessary to put some realism into the show.

Normal people would ask and question. Not these idiots. They just go to bed and ask if it is gone in the morning. How foolish would they be if it turns out it only faces one direction?

Oh. And they AREN'T checking it out. The kid that was doing it shows they aren't. He didn't run into anyone else.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't need to be spoon fed exposition for things to make sense.
You seem to know how people should be reacting and what they should be doing. Take all the people we don't see on screen and assume they are doing everything the way you know they would because, after all, it's the only way it can be. Now all of the gaps you're whining about are filled in and no screen time was wasted on useless exposition.



> Oh. And they AREN'T checking it out. The kid that was doing it shows they aren't. He didn't run into anyone else.


That's just very poor reasoning.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> I don't need to be spoon fed exposition for things to make sense.
> You seem to know how people should be reacting and what they should be doing. Take all the people we don't see on screen and assume they are doing everything the way you know they would because, after all, it's the only way it can be. Now all of the gaps you're whining about are filled in and no screen time was wasted on useless exposition.
> 
> That's just very poor reasoning.


I see. So you watch a tv show or a movie for what they don't show you.

Talk about poor reasoning.


----------



## Sromkie (Aug 15, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> An entire town? This is a very, very small town and we are watching the leaders.
> 
> Don't try to rationalize the stupidity. The only explanation would be that the dome is releasing a gas that is impairing everyone dumb.


I think the town is bigger than you're proposing. It's not huge, of course, but they are big enough to have their own hospital and a car dealership. How on earth would a car dealership survive if there were only a handful of people in the town? I guess there are elements related to population that appear contradictory, though, like the appearance that there are only four cops (which would suggest a pretty small community). Maybe there are more cops than we've seen. They did have several fire trucks headed out of town for a parade at the beginning of episode one. I've lived in a small town where they only had one fire truck and a volunteer fire department and it was still big enough to where not everyone knew each other. So, if they have several trucks, they probably aren't that "very, very small."

It's not about justifying the stupidity. I'm not saying it's written extremely well or anything. I just disagree with playing the "if it didn't happen on screen it didn't happen" card so quickly. What we are seeing is what the writers believe is most interestingand that's clearly not everything. I would much rather see the kid with his sidekick friend trying to figure stuff out than some high-school science teacher doing the same thingand showing us more than one person doing all of the things we all think we'd do first would get old fast.


----------



## Sromkie (Aug 15, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> I see. So you watch a tv show or a movie for what they don't show you.
> 
> Talk about poor reasoning.


That's a leap.

Appreciating writers leaving out needless exposition does not equate to watching a show for what isn't on screen. It just means that what is on screen is more enjoyable because it isn't filled with wasted time that many viewers don't need.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Sromkie said:


> How on earth would a car dealership survive if there were only a handful of people in the town?


They pull customers from other, nearby towns.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Sromkie said:


> I just disagree with playing the "if it didn't happen on screen it didn't happen" card so quickly.


Especially since everything people are complaining about _has _been shown on screen. We've seen people digging; we've seen people trying to communicate with the outside; we've seen people exploring the boundary; etc. We can argue about how _much _of it has been shown; obviously, the balance between showing multiple examples of certain behaviors and getting on with the story isn't satisfying some people. But they _have _shown it.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Maybe we'd be happier if they'd scrap the Crazy Jr. subplot that everybody hates and devote that time to more proof that the townspeople aren't dopes.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Sromkie said:


> I think the town is bigger than you're proposing. It's not huge, of course, but they are big enough to have their own hospital and a car dealership.


Have you ever been in lower populated areas? They still need car dealerships. Drive through farm areas where you might have 200 houses in a 10 mile radius. You can still find a car dealership in there somewhere. Or do you think they buy cars in the "big city?"

Look at the actual town they are showing. It is small. Look at the establishing shots. Look at it all.

Unnecessary exposition? Like that the dome is complete? That is unnecessary? The show is about the dome. And we are watching the city council, the entire police force, the entire media (print and radio) and the spiritual leader as well as the only bar in town. And yet somehow all the real work is being done by others?

Okay. There is suspension if disbelief then there is just nonsense.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Especially since everything people are complaining about has been shown on screen. We've seen people digging; we've seen people trying to communicate with the outside; we've seen people exploring the boundary; etc. We can argue about how much of it has been shown; obviously, the balance between showing multiple examples of certain behaviors and getting on with the story isn't satisfying some people. But they have shown it.


Ha. We've seen people digging? Not really. We saw a throw away line then we saw a guy who was going to really try and he was stopped.

The problem here with the writing is that they don't have good reasoning. They just have this cool dome-thing without any deep explanation so they shortcut anything reasonable like a real attempt to get out.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Yeah. Cause a single sentence that said "we've been around the whole thing and there is no gap" would take so much time. Meanwhile, the presenters are telling us that the townsfolk are IDIOTS.
> 
> That viewers are talking about it shows that it is necessary to put some realism into the show.
> 
> ...


IN the first episode the Police were all over the area. They knew it encompassed the town. No need to actually get out and measure it. You could see how far it went by driving around. This was taken care of in the first show. Then they had this kid actually mapping it, which for most people would not be needed. Most people would just need to know it encloses the entire town, they would not be going around trying to look at the edges.

I know I would not want to go anywhere near the dome. Especially after Lawnmower Man died when his pacemaker blew. Who knows what damage the Dome could cause to you. I would be keeping my distance and not go anywhere near it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> Ha. We've seen people digging? Not really. We saw a throw away line then we saw a guy who was going to really try and he was stopped.


That was the guy with the earth-mover. We also saw people with shovels digging, and saying they couldn't get below the Dome. So that's two instances of showing people digging (or trying to). It becomes a question of how much screen time do they have to spend showing people digging. And if viewers aren't going to pay enough attention to notice they're doing it, then I guess they'll just have to have a Very Special Digging episode, which will have to be the first episode, which will also have to be the Very Special Walking the Dome episode, and the Very Special Communicating with the Outside episode, and the.... 

Again: Everything you're complaining about, they've done. And if they did more of it so it would all sink in, then they wouldn't be able to have any actual story. On the first full day of the Dome being up.

I like to whine about shows as much as the next guy, but sometimes even I think people have ridiculously unrealistic expectations as to what a show can accomplish.


----------



## Sromkie (Aug 15, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Have you ever been in lower populated areas? They still need car dealerships. Drive through farm areas where you might have 200 houses in a 10 mile radius. You can still find a car dealership in there somewhere. Or do you think they buy cars in the "big city?"


Been to? How about lived in. I even said so in my post earlier...



Sromkie said:


> I've lived in a small town where they only had one fire truck and a volunteer fire department and it was still big enough to where not everyone knew each other.





TonyD79 said:


> Look at the actual town they are showing. It is small. Look at the establishing shots. Look at it all.


Again, I'm not saying that it's not a small town. I'm saying that it's not so super small that everyone can be expected to know everyone and they are all sharing information freely like neighbors. The town I lived in was so small that we only had one fire truck and the station was run by volunteers. We didn't have a single car dealership unless you drove at least two towns away. We also didn't have a hospital unless you drove two towns away. There were only four restaurants in the whole townno fast food at all.

Even so, we had enough people to where I couldn't tell you a significant percentage of their names. I likely wouldn't even be able to say if many of them lived in the town if you showed me their picture. So, if a town has a car dealership, a hospital, and multiple fire trucks, I imagine it's a least a bit larger than my previous home. That would mean it's also probable that there are people out there doing things they aren't sharing with the main cast we are watching because they don't know them so well (or assume they wold already know or have someone working on it).



tivogurl said:


> They pull customers from other, nearby towns.


Well, sure. I acknowledge that. But that only works to a certain degree. There has to be enough population within their sales area to support it, and it makes most sense that it would be put in a location within their sales area that had the highest population. And if they are the larger of two or three towns in the area, then they aren't THAT super tiny. This reasoning doesn't have to be true, of course. Big Jim lives in the town, so maybe he just wanted the dealership closer to home and was willing to take the slight hit on sales that a non-prime location potentially bring. But, really, I'm just using the dealership as one example that the population of the town is probably large enough to support the writers' decision to not have them all telling each other everything (and large enough to postulate that more than one person is trying something, or trying to figure something out, even if we don't see multiple on the screen).



TonyD79 said:


> Unnecessary exposition? Like that the dome is complete? That is unnecessary? The show is about the dome.


It's been established that the dome is complete. Not just by the kid, either. Barbie and the reporter were walking the edge of it as well. We also had the cops tell the participants in the little meeting in the first episode about how many people were killed in accidents involving the dome (which would indicate that the cops, at some point, traveled to those locations). They know all roads were affected.



TonyD79 said:


> And we are watching the city council, the entire police force, the entire media (print and radio) and the spiritual leader as well as the only bar in town. And yet somehow all the real work is being done by others?


 If by real work you're not including going out to the dome to check it out, responding to emergencies such as accidents and injuries, responding to and helping to put out fires, putting together and hosting meetings for the town, walking the edge of the dome to see how far it goes, attempting to gain access to external communications, and warning people on the roads to stop driving until they know the affected areas, then yeah, I guess they aren't doing any of the real work. It's been about two days in dome time and, to me, that sounds like a pretty significant list of real work they are doing. Maybe they think putting out the immediate danger of a fire is more important than doing trig. It's likely that most of the adults we've seen on screen couldn't even do the measurements and calculations without digging out some old books and relearning some trig.



TonyD79 said:


> Okay. There is suspension if disbelief then there is just nonsense.


It's not suspension of disbelief to accept that some things happen that we don't see (or even hear about). It's a totally different concept. Suspension of disbelief goes into affect when something like a magical or extraterrestrial dome traps an entire town. Rather than saying, "Well, golly-gee, that's not possible. I'm out!" we can suspend our disbelief for the enjoyment of the show and its story.


----------



## Sromkie (Aug 15, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That was the guy with the earth-mover. We also saw people with shovels digging, and saying they couldn't get below the Dome. So that's two instances of showing people digging (or trying to). It becomes a question of how much screen time do they have to spend showing people digging. And if viewers aren't going to pay enough attention to notice they're doing it, then I guess they'll just have to have a Very Special Digging episode, which will have to be the first episode, which will also have to be the Very Special Walking the Dome episode, and the Very Special Communicating with the Outside episode, and the....
> 
> Again: Everything you're complaining about, they've done. And if they did more of it so it would all sink in, then they wouldn't be able to have any actual story. On the first full day of the Dome being up.
> 
> I like to whine about shows as much as the next guy, but sometimes even I think people have ridiculously unrealistic expectations as to what a show can accomplish.


So much more succinct than me


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Didn't they mention in the first episode something about the town having a population of 5K?


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> Didn't they mention in the first episode something about the town having a population of 5K?


Until it's determined otherwise, I've been picturing Chester's Mill as being similar to Carmi, Illinois, population 5,422 (because I've been to Carmi on several occasions -- it's the hometown of a friend of mine).

In a town like Carmi, everyone would know all the "major players" -- i.e., the Big Jim equivalent, and all the cops -- but everyone wouldn't know _everyone._


----------



## PotentiallyCoherent (Jul 25, 2002)

I suggest that every episode open with an all inclusive town meeting where the population spills their guts about what they did, and what they learned. This should only take a couple of hours out of the hour timeslot...


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

woman cop to other cop holding a pump shotgun - "Put down that rifle!'

facepalm.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> Didn't they mention in the first episode something about the town having a population of 5K?


Doesn't all the towns in King's novels have that kind of population....or even smaller sometimes.

I came into it late and missed the first episode. I have read the book. Second episode didn't impress me much and I don't know how long I will hold on.

I agree, Barbie in the book is different and as such invoked a different feeling about his character and role. I don't have any real connection to anyone there, except maybe the smart teenager (that seems to be found in a lot of his books about small towns and odd things).


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> ....Did Barbie sleep in the nude at reporter woman's house?....


Wait....WHAT?!....where did THAT come from?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

heySkippy said:


> I think I sprained my eyes from rolling them so much. Fun show, but the stupid abounds.


Mine actually fell out of their sockets...

This ep was so full of cliches. I thought it was a big step DOWN from the first ep. Hope it gets better...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm sorry, sometimes I just don't know what I'm saying. It's embarrassing.
> 
> _*I'll go take my meds now*_...


Obviously, they're WAY overdue...


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

scandia101 said:


> I was initially confused as to why he'd kick the trash can toward the curtains, then realized that it was just a very poorly acted accidental kick. Then I had to roll my eyes back and sigh as everything went up in flames so unrealistically.


I don't think it was "so unrealistically" - from http://www.ready.gov/fires:



> Fire spreads quickly; there is no time to gather valuables or make a phone call. In just two minutes, a fire can become life-threatening. In five minutes, a residence can be engulfed in flames.


There's so many things that are unrealistic...but this wasn't one of them.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> Didn't they mention in the first episode something about the town having a population of 5K?


I just read an article in TV Guide about Under The Dome. They were talking with Exec producer Neal Baer. He said that Chester's Mill has 2,000 people that live in it.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

That sounds about right. I grew up in a town about that size. We had a sheriffs department, hospital, car lot, lots of wooded areas, a fire department, a Main Street area, etc. You definitely didn't know everyone but you'd know the main bigwigs.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

The storyline we are seeing is exactly what would happen if Burgaw NC was surrounded by a dome. Idiocies and all. 

Just so happens much of it was filmed in Burgaw


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

andyw715 said:


> The storyline we are seeing is exactly what would happen if Burgaw NC was surrounded by a dome. Idiocies and all.
> 
> Just so happens much of it was filmed in Burgaw


Maybe it's a reality show? They dropped an actual dome over Burgaw and just filmed what happened?



(Actually, I suspect your average season of Survivor is more carefully written...)


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

LOL--Rob cracked me up yet again. :up:


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Just a small book thing not in show

In the book, the cell phones worked. But the government shut them off. Sometimes, someone OTD, like govt official would call someone inside, like big Jim to discuss what their next plan was

Also, Big Jim's son was heavily into doctor prescribed drugs for seizures due to his brain problems. They make him nicer in this show. 

I think the show is paraphrasing the book. Although I know filming is different than describing, I would have assumed the book and show basic premise would be closer.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

philhu said:


> Just a small book thing not in show


You should put all that book stuff in spoiler tags. Many of the people reading this thread do not want to know those things.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

How could the cell phones work when the dome severed all the incoming power lines?


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

tivogurl said:


> How could the cell phones work when the dome severed all the incoming power lines?


I'm not sure what you are asking.

I don't think we've seen any cell phones being used as actual phones, have we? Just as media capturing devices and music players, both of which would still function so long as the phone had battery life remaining.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I'm not sure what you are asking.
> 
> I don't think we've seen any cell phones being used as actual phones, have we? Just as media capturing devices and music players, both of which would still function so long as the phone had battery life remaining.


They specifically mentioned that they were using the cell phones for music, etc. and not for making calls.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

The use of Windows phone and HP Windows tablet devices can't be blocked by a silly dome.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I'm not sure what you are asking.
> 
> I don't think we've seen any cell phones being used as actual phones, have we? Just as media capturing devices and music players, both of which would still function so long as the phone had battery life remaining.





aaronwt said:


> They specifically mentioned that they were using the cell phones for music, etc. and not for making calls.


I think tivogurl was responding to the "in the book" information posted by philhu, not about anything that happened in the tv show.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

sushikitten said:


> I don't think it was "so unrealistically" - from http://www.ready.gov/fires:
> 
> There's so many things that are unrealistic...but this wasn't one of them.


Spreading quickly and spreading like the wall was coated with gasoline are very different things. As this is a tv show, I guarantee that the walls were coated with something flammable so that the fire spreading would be more dramatic than if they had left it to burn naturally.


----------

